# Adapter fuer zweiten CPU-8 Pin Anschluss



## Eldiabolo (31. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich ueberlege  ein DualSockel Xeon 1366 Mainboard zu besorgen. Das braucht natuerlich zwei CPU-8 Pin Anschluesse, die mein jetztiges Netzteil nicht hat (Antec TruePower 550). Ich habe schon geguckt man kann anscheinend kein extra Kabel nachbestellen, da das  Netzteil eigentlich halbmodular ist. Die naechstbeste Loesung waere jetzt einen Adapter fuer zweimal Molex auf einmal CPU 8-Pin zu kaufen. 
*Frage ist, was haltet ihr davon und gibt es da schon Erfahrungen? *
Die letzte Loesung ist natuerlich ein neues Netzteil (ich weiss, das jetzige ist auch schon nicht mehr so der Brueller), aber als  armer Student ist man da doch etwas eingeschraenkt. 

Gruss


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Dezember 2016)

Was hängt denn alles am Mainboard? Nur die beiden CPUs oder kommen noch Karten rein, die auch 
Strom ziehen? Wenn es nur zwei CPUs sind, reicht so ein Adapter, da man eh nicht viel Strom zieht:
Amazon.com: 8 to Dual 8 Pin EPS 12V Motherboard Power Supply Y-Splitter Adapter Sleeved Power Cable: Computers & Accessories

Kommen noch Steckkarten rein, die zusätzlich bis zu 75W aus dem Bord ziehen, wäre das nicht so gut


----------



## Eldiabolo (31. Dezember 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was hängt denn alles am Mainboard? Nur die beiden CPUs oder kommen noch Karten rein, die auch
> Strom ziehen? Wenn es nur zwei CPUs sind, reicht so ein Adapter, da man eh nicht viel Strom zieht:
> Amazon.com: 8 to Dual 8 Pin EPS 12V Motherboard Power Supply Y-Splitter Adapter Sleeved Power Cable: Computers & Accessories
> 
> Kommen noch Steckkarten rein, die zusätzlich bis zu 75W aus dem Bord ziehen, wäre das nicht so gut



Jaa... also eigentlich sollte das eine Gaming-VM mit In-Home-Streaming werden. Also auch Grafikkarten  Passthrough. Entweder meine alte 580GTX oder ne AMD7970. Die dann natuerlich auch Strom aus dem PCI-E Slot ziehen wuerden (zusaetzlich zu den Externen Anschluessen) Dass das insgesamt mit dem Powerbudget knapp werden kann ist mir klar, aber warum sollte der Strom der Ueber den Adapter kommt nicht auch geeignet sein fuer den PCI-Slot?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Dezember 2016)

Man unterschätzt die notwendigen Ampere. Bei 12V sind 360W, also z.B. 2 x 150W für die übertakteten CPUs plus 60W für eine Grafikkarte mal eben 30A. Keine gute Idee für den Adapter, der prinzipiell nur das her gibt, was eine 8-PIN EPS Leitung durchlässt. 

Ein ähnliches Problem hast Du mit dem "Molex auf 8-PIN" Adapter. Wie auf dem Bild zu sehen, haben die Molex nur 3-PIN
http://thumbs3.picclick.com/d/w1600...23%82%AC-cm-DeLock-Molex-4-Pin-Stecker-2x.jpg

Sinnvoll wäre ein Adapter von 2x6PIN PCIe auf einmal 8-PIN EPS, so Dein Netzteil 4 x PCIe 6+2 Kabel hat. Dann kann man ein Paar für die Grafikkarte nehmen und das zweite Paar für das Mainboard.
6" /160mm EPS-12V 8 pin Y-Splitter Power Cable  | eBay

...


----------



## DKK007 (1. Januar 2017)

Eldiabolo schrieb:


> Jaa... also eigentlich sollte das eine Gaming-VM mit In-Home-Streaming werden. Also auch Grafikkarten  Passthrough. Entweder meine alte 580GTX oder ne AMD7970. Die dann natuerlich auch Strom aus dem PCI-E Slot ziehen wuerden (zusaetzlich zu den Externen Anschluessen) Dass das insgesamt mit dem Powerbudget knapp werden kann ist mir klar, aber warum sollte der Strom der Ueber den Adapter kommt nicht auch geeignet sein fuer den PCI-Slot?



Wobei die Frage ist, wie gut das ganze mit den 2 CPUs läuft. Da wäre ein aktueller 8 Kerner wohl deutlich besser. RyZen kommt ja auch bald.


----------



## Eldiabolo (1. Januar 2017)

Huh? Wo hast die 2x150W CPU Powerbudget her? ich plante mir 2 95W Xeons.  Uebertakten schonmal garnicht. Also maximal 250W  und dan noch 250W  maximales Grakabudget. Plus Festplatten, aber das sollte gehen. Zumal  das ja auch nur der worst case waere. Vllt zumindest als  uebergangsloesung bis der arme Student wieder Geld fuer eine etwas  potenteres Netzteil hat. 

Hast du vllt. Netzteilempfehlungen mit 2x EPS Anschluessen? Also dann so ca 650W?



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei  die Frage ist, wie gut das ganze mit den 2 CPUs läuft. Da wäre ein  aktueller 8 Kerner wohl deutlich besser. RyZen kommt ja auch  bald.


 Acht Kerne sind aber immer noch weniger als 2x 6. Das  ganze soll ja auf alter Serverhardware basieren und das gibts nun mal  relativ guenstig. 
Was sind deine Bedenken, dass es nicht gut laueft mit zwei CPUs?


----------



## Threshold (1. Januar 2017)

Netzteile mit 2x8 Pin sind nicht günstig.
Das P11 mit 550 Watt hat z.B. zwei davon.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Januar 2017)

Das günstigste wäre mit 55,-€ ein Antec VPF450, aber 450W wird arg knapp.
Antec VPF450 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mit 60,- € und 65,-€ bist Du bei einem 520W bzw 620W Seasonic, allerdings
 alte Technik von 2010 mit nur 80+ Bronze und gruppenreguliert, aber für Deine 
alte Hardware das, was es damals auch gab. Meine Meinung: Na ja...
Seasonic M12II-520 Bronze 520W ATX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Seasonic S12II-620Bronze 620W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ab 75,-€ gibt es ein XFX TS Gold Series 550W, immerhin mit DC-DC Spannungsregulierung und hohem
Wirkungsgrad. Leise ist es nicht, nur eine 45A 12V Schiene ist von der Absicherung nicht optimal aber
gut, das funktioniert zumindest. Schutzschaltungen sind auch alle vorhanden.
XFX TS Gold Series 550W ATX 2.31 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn Du zwei Grafikkarten nutzen willst, wird aber mit deinen beiden CPU auch sowas knapp, auch
wenn es ansonsten empfehlenswert ist: Seasonic G-Series  G-650  650W 
Seasonic G-Series G-650 650W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und im High End Bereich gibt es natürlich die tollen BQ DPP 11 Reihe, aber die vermutlich jenseits
deines Budgets liegen. Gut sind die natürlich, rund um zu empfehlen, aber billig eben auch nicht.
https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-11-550w-atx-2-4-bn250-a1318886.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

...


----------



## DKK007 (1. Januar 2017)

Eldiabolo schrieb:


> Acht Kerne sind aber immer noch weniger als 2x 6. Das  ganze soll ja auf alter Serverhardware basieren und das gibts nun mal  relativ guenstig.
> Was sind deine Bedenken, dass es nicht gut laueft mit zwei CPUs?



Die CPUs müssen ja auch untereinander kommunizieren. Da würde ich schon einen Flaschenhals sehen, zumal kaum ein Spiel von 12 Kernen profitieren wird. Insbesondere, wenn dafür Takt und IPC recht schwach sind.

Serverhardware ist eben nicht fürs Spielen entwickelt worden. Für Videoschnitt o.ä. sehe die Sache wohl wieder anders aus, aber auch da wären aktuelle CPUs mit AVX wohl im Vorteil.


----------



## Eldiabolo (1. Januar 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die CPUs müssen ja auch untereinander  kommunizieren. Da würde ich schon einen Flaschenhals sehen, zumal kaum  ein Spiel von 12 Kernen profitieren wird. Insbesondere, wenn dafür Takt  und IPC recht schwach sind.
> 
> Serverhardware ist eben nicht fürs Spielen entwickelt worden. Für  Videoschnitt o.ä. sehe die Sache wohl wieder anders aus, aber auch da  wären aktuelle CPUs mit AVX wohl im Vorteil.



Stimmt, aber  wenn ich zwei mal 6 Kerne fuer 190 Euro bei Ebay bekommen kann, dann  ist das fuer mich alle Einschraekungen wert. Wobei die CPU zu CPU  Kommuniktaion interessiert mich jetzt schon. 
Kurz OT: Wenn ich mit  QEMU und KVM eine VM erstellen wuerde, die sechs Kerne bekommt (bei der  angenommen Konfiguration), ist das Ganze dann schlau genug alle 6 CPU  Kerne von einem Sockel zu nehmen und auch darauf zu bleiben oder wird  das immer hin und hergeschoben wie bei normalen Anwendungen und  beansprucht die Kommunikation zwischen den CPUs? 

Gruss und vielen Dank fuer euren Input soweit!!!


----------



## DKK007 (2. Januar 2017)

Hast du denn einfach nur zwei mal 6 Kerne, oder kommt auch noch Hyperthrading/SMT dazu?

Könnte schon sinnvoll sein eine CPU exklusiv und voll für die VM zu reservieren, wenn immer nur eine zur gleichen Zeit läuft. 

Da müsste man mal Leute fragen, die virtuelle Server betreiben. Dort sieht es ja auch nicht anders aus.


----------

